# Epson V500 scanner question



## reddie8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all. I am looking into the epson V500 scanner and would love some info from users of this scanner. 
My main question is this; how does it do with BW negatives? I ask this because i have an epson 2580 and it scanned BW negs perfectly but the majority of my negs are medium format and it will not scan that size. so last year I invested in an HP 4050 and it sucks for scanning BW negatives. the HP does supurb on Kodochrome slides but defintely not BW negs.
I am going back to the Epson brand but before I put down the money I really want to know how the Epson does.

this is a scan on my epson and will the V500 do as good?


----------



## reddie8 (Aug 13, 2009)

this is a scan from the HP. you can see a big difference in quality.


----------

